# Budgie hurt rib or wing?



## TaylorA (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey everyone,
My budgie Leonardo regularly flies around the house. When I First got him I clipped his wings on both sides just so that he could glide around. Now he can fly perfectly and recently his feathers have grown back. Everytme he flies for yesterday and today he crashes and seems to have a hurt wing. He yells at it and anyone who comes near and it seems to be painful to lift it up. Eventually though he does lift it up and he nibbles it and sorts out his feathers. But sometimes it is so painful that he regurgitates. What could be wrong and what can I do? His wing does not look any different to the other one and he is acting normal apart from the flight. Please help!
Thanks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Taylor, you really need to take your little bird to an avian vet for proper diagnosis, and treatment. The best thing you can do is create a bird safe room with covered window's and perches for him to land easily on for future flying session's. For now, do not allow him to fly as this may cause further injury. Please let us know what the vet say's.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Randy has offered the best advice. 

If there is a serious issue with his wing, it can only be taken care of by an avian vet. And the longer you leave it, the worse it could get. Also, remember that you've mentioned how much pain he seems to be in and so a trip to the vet is a must.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There should have been no question about what to do in a situation like this.
Whenever a budgie is seriously injured it needs to be by an Avian Vet as quickly as possible.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Keep Leonardo warm and quiet until you get him in for an emergency appointment.
You can give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte to help boost his electrolytes.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Please update us in this thread once you've had Leonardo's appointment with your Avian Vet.*


----------



## TaylorA (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey,

Thanks for your responses but late in the day he started flying again and being normal. One of his feathers broke off so his problem was a broken blood feather it just freaked me out a little because he has had broken feathers before but I can always see them on inspection and he didn't seem to be in that much pain the other times. 
He is now happy and flying around the house again. 

Thanks again


----------

